# feliway burns :-(



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Did any of you see the recent story about the cat who got all his mouth and oesophagus burned after a Feliway diffuser overheated and leaked, going on his fur, which he then licked off. I know there are a few others on here who have used feliway so I've linked the go fund me story below so people can read About it. Hope this is ok with the mods - not asking people to donate, just wanted to make people aware because I've certainly turned off my diffusers, just in case. Poor kitty 

https://www.gofundme.com/medical-help-for-hollywood


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Didn't see it but I never trust those things as they get very hot and I wouldn't go out and leave one on. Poor cat as you say.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I've always been cautious around them too. I don't like how hot they get and won't leave them plugged in if I am out. I am more cautious after they bought out a new design a few years back then did a recall and went back to old design. Poor cat.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Oh dear.. poor thing! I have to say I got quite paranoid about them as the ones I had really over heated and I was constantly worried about it - I didnt find that with pet remedy plug in’s. I wont ever use a felliway plug in now after this - thank you for sharing xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Orla said:


> Did any of you see the recent story about the cat who got all his mouth and oesophagus burned after a Feliway diffuser overheated and leaked, going on his fur, which he then licked off. I know there are a few others on here who have used feliway so I've linked the go fund me story below so people can read About it. Hope this is ok with the mods - not asking people to donate, just wanted to make people aware because I've certainly turned off my diffusers, just in case. Poor kitty
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/medical-help-for-hollywood


I had Feliway defusers that overheated and leaked the fluid on to the floor! I was getting them from the Uk but I am in Tenerife so had to use an adapter I thought it was that that was causing the problem. I stopped buying them as they were a total failure anyway.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Yikes @Soozi - glad nobody licked up your leaked fluid! I have to admit, I didn't particularly find feliway worked for mine so switched to pet remedy and haven't noticed that overheating but I'm certainly going to use it with caution from now on.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Personally I wouldn’t use any form of plug in diffuser, I know far too many people who have had fires caused by them.

They’re banned in most public buildings in our area due to the fire risk.


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Thank you for the warning, I knew they got warm but hadn't realised they could leak from overheating. We haven't used ours for ages so if I happen to find it I might just throw it out.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Feliway diffusers are a fire hazard. I bought one thinking that I could just switch it on now and again. I was wrong. Apparently it only works if you keep it on 24/7. Not a chance.
The liquid itself is hazardous, so I'm not surprised poor kitty was burnt.
£36 down the drain. . I could have got a zooplus order with that.

I use the spray. It's good.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Orla said:


> Yikes @Soozi - glad nobody licked up your leaked fluid! I have to admit, I didn't particularly find feliway worked for mine so switched to pet remedy and haven't noticed that overheating but I'm certainly going to use it with caution from now on.


Pet Remedy is good. Milo rolled around in it. She became fixated with the area I sprayed on the sofa.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I had a Feliway Diffuser a few years ago that melted, dripping molten plastic. Then the blinkin' thing began emitting clouds of smoke! It was very alarming. I grabbed an oven glove, quickly pulled the diffuser out of the wall, ran outside and threw it on the grass, where it began to burn. :Nailbiting

I would never have one in the house again. Much too risky!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I still use Feliway friends but only with the new style diffusers. They aren’t as hot as they used to be but still seem much warmer than the PR ones. Luckily my lot don’t go near any of them.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh my :-/ this is scary. Like the others above, i used Feliway once and it got really hot. This makes me think twice about ever using it again. Thank you for posting the link xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I had no idea. Will stick to sprays. I have not tried any pet diffusers yet but had in mind if needed,


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Whompingwillow said:


> Oh dear.. poor thing! I have to say I got quite paranoid about them as the ones I had really over heated and I was constantly worried about it - I didnt find that with pet remedy plug in's. I wont ever use a felliway plug in now after this - thank you for sharing xx


This is good to know about pet remedy. I'm going to swap!


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

Oh no, I have just ordered a Feliway diffuser as I'm moving house... does it mean I shouldn't use it?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

I have never had any problems with the feliway diffusers. I have 2, one upstairs and one downstairs. 

Is it possible there was a faulty batch as I have never had a problem and I have been using them for years?


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Judging by the responses on here @stockwellcat. it doesn't seem like it is an isolated incidence of overheating. :-(


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Orla said:


> Judging by the responses on here @stockwellcat. it doesn't seem like it is an isolated incidence of overheating. :-(


Just saying I have never had a problem with feliway diffusers all the years I have been using them (both the old and new style).

Surely if they were dangerous they would stop selling them (Pets At Home sell these, so do viovet, zooplus, waitrose, amazon etc), has anyone complained to the seller/manufacturer of the overheating problem?

There are people selling fake ones on the internet.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Minuscule said:


> Oh no, I have just ordered a Feliway diffuser as I'm moving house... does it mean I shouldn't use it?


Is it possible to contact seller and cancel, or ask to swap for pet remedy?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Just to let everyone know Ceva Sante Animale S.A. are the official manufacturers of Feliway Diffusers and if you look on this website you can find legitimate sellers of Feliway Diffusers: 
https://www.feliway.com/uk/Buy

Also I have been buying Feliway diffusers from zooplus and viovet for years with no problems.

I don't think it is fair scaring people off using this product. Just buy this product from recognised sellers like pets at home, amazon, vets etc as there is alot of fakes around.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I’m sure there are many people like you @stockwellcat, who haven’t had any issues with Feliway. The one is used when I brought Ed home only got warm and it made me stop and think but it never actually caused any problems, luckily, just the potential was there for it but that’s the same as with everything I think, there are risks. It’s similar to iPhone chargers. I’ve seen no end of posts on Facebook about near misses with those too. My sister’s Feliway was also fine. I’m sure though the people who have posted here know if they are using cheap equivalents or the proper Feliway brands. Mine was the branded one, from amazon. So was my sister’s one xx


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

If there is a problem with Feliway Diffusers take it up with the seller or manufacturer. It's common sense to do this. If they don't know there is a problem it won't get sorted and there won't be a product recall.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Regardless of whether or not the overheating is a common fault, it would still seem the liquid itself is highly toxic to our little furry friends, which is enough, for me at least, to make sure I avoid it until more details about which exact product was used become available. Which I would very much doubt is going to be the priority of the owner of the poor kitten right now. Just for reference, the HAVE reported it to Feliway, who have denied there being any previous problems with their diffusers, and also to the poisons control people, who claim to have had a number of complaints. So make from that, what you will :-/

The full story is on a facebook page called Frosty the Frozen Kitten (or something along those lines), for anyone who would like to follow the story.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

You would think they would be able to make a non toxic, safer product given the price!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Like @stockwellcat. I have used the Feliway diffusers from time to time and never had any problems either ,yes they have become warm but never hot.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I haven’t read the whole thread but if you’re worried about leaving any plug in unattended use an RCD circuit breaker which will cut the electricity supply if there are any electrical faults detected.


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

SbanR said:


> Is it possible to contact seller and cancel, or ask to swap for pet remedy?


I have ordered a pet remedy plug in from Fetch and it should arrive tomorrow. I don't want to take a risk with the feliway plug-in. However I also have a feliway spray. Is it safe to use?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

They can be dangerous, certainly, because I had one in my kitchen a few years ago and kept smelling burning... took me a long time to realise it was coming from the Feliway!

In my case it was plugged in sideways, the wall plug is sideways on, so the liquid had started to leak which I did not realise would happen. If I had known would never have bought it!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Treaclesmum said:


> They can be dangerous, certainly, because I had one in my kitchen a few years ago and kept smelling burning... took me a long time to realise it was coming from the Feliway!
> 
> In my case it was plugged in sideways, the wall plug is sideways on, so the liquid had started to leak which I did not realise would happen. If I had known would never have bought it!


 In your case I think that was "operator error" rather than a faulty product .


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

buffie said:


> In your case I think that was "operator error" rather than a faulty product .


Whoops, yes, I think that would definitely fall under user error! Glad no-one got hurt though.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Minuscule said:


> I have ordered a pet remedy plug in from Fetch and it should arrive tomorrow. I don't want to take a risk with the feliway plug-in. However I also have a feliway spray. Is it safe to use?


The spray is safe and effective.
Spray into carrier 30 mins before putting Ren in, to allow time for the alcohol carrier to disperse.
If spraying onto key locations in rented house, be aware that the smell disappears after several hours so you will need to renew it several times a day for the first few days to help Ren settle.
Xx


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you @SbanR, I will try that! 
He is usually ok in his carrier and in the car, he doesn't moan. But why not trying anyway!
And it was more for the new house indeed


----------

